# Ground mantis!



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 23, 2007)

I went herping today &amp; found ground mantis, 5 nymphs, 2 adult females.







Eating a fruit fly


----------



## Ian (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice work! Do you know the species of these?


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice find!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW send the adults to yen and the whole world will have some :wink:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 23, 2007)

Ian,

Thank you! Yen, Has given me the name  L. Minor

In south Africa, I was the chameleon catcher... My freinds knew who to come to when they wanted a chameleon. I have an eye for things like this. One of my herping freinds, (was like how in the world did you see that thing! ) It must have been the funniest thing seeing me crouching down looking for these things. :lol: 

Asa,

Thank you! 8)


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 23, 2007)

Funny you should say that. I was talking to Yen, about this species &amp; where can I find some. I said I'll give him a pair &amp; I'll keep a pair for myself, So that we both give this species a try. Haha I really did not know I would find any, It looks like Yen, Will get some :wink: So now the world will get this amazing species!

Edit:

They have purple eye's, It's really pretty.



> WOW send the adults to yen and the whole world will have some :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

Good i want some


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, They are pretty 8)



> Good i want some


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 23, 2007)

> WOW send the adults to yen and the whole world will have some :wink:


Oh no i am in trouble :wink:

I remember keeping them once, here is the adult female (sorry about the large pic size!)






The hatchling of this speices is a pain, i am not sure how can i provide the best to this species right now especially when swarmed with nymphs of numerous oothecae hatching recently.

Mikhails, i am glad you did find them after all the recent discussion we had on location and such. The hatchling is very very small and difficult to spot, the nymphs you have there should be at least L3/L4 (can't really tell from the pic). If possible, i will trade you for one adult female and hope that she had been mated in the wild. I will pm you more for details.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 23, 2007)

wow i never seen that species before, very pretty.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah Yen thats the burden you hold for being mantis king :wink:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 23, 2007)

Yen, PM sent! I will give it a try too. I hope to find a male next Sunday, I'm sending you the female that looks full of eggs. Hopefully she lays an Ooth, Maybe we can get some CB babies. Like you mentioned I'm going to try springtails for the hatchlings.... http://www.blackjungle.com/blackjungle/F.html



> > WOW send the adults to yen and the whole world will have some :wink:
> 
> 
> Oh no i am in trouble :wink:
> ...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 23, 2007)

X Ray vision and surely you used the Force!!!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

Amen to that :lol:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 23, 2007)

Ah yes, The force!..... :wink:


----------

